
They brought wolves to Yellowstone and that changed it - palakchokshi
http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result-2/
======
dalke
[http://warnercnr.colostate.edu/ess-news-and-events/news-
head...](http://warnercnr.colostate.edu/ess-news-and-events/news-
headlines/935-conservationists-crying-wolf-new-study-shows-yellowstone-s-
ecosystem-dynamics-more-complex-than-trophic-cascade)

"Our results contribute to a growing body of evidence showing that changes in
growth of woody deciduous plants following the reintroduction of wolves cannot
be explained by the trophic cascade model alone"

